
Paris’ Bet on E-Bikes - troydavis
https://shared-micromobility.com/paris-bet-on-e-bikes/
======
troydavis
"Paris has been one of the first french cities to introduce a grant for e-bike
(and cargo-bike) purchase in 2009. Any Parisian can now get up to 33% of the
bike price (limited to 400€ for an e-bike, 600€ for a cargo-bike)."

…

"Ile-de-France Mobilités launched its long-term e-bike rental service Véligo,
with a fleet of 10,000 e-bikes available for the people of the Métropole. For
40€/month, one can get access to a high-end e-bike, with maintenance
included."

~~~
peter_d_sherman
Hi Troy, you beat me to quoting exactly what you quoted! (well, the part about
Paris!) <g>.

It's a brilliant idea to give grants for eBike purchases, and I hope that
other governments and municipalities will follow suit, and duplicate what
Paris has done.

It would help save a lot of CO2 for the world, not to mention fossil fuels and
car traffic...

